# My PID Enclosure



## Tex083 (10/2/13)

Hi Guys
I would like to share my PID enclosure with you all as I found it difficult to find an enclosure that was reasonably priced amd the right size. Water resistant would be a bonus.
I will start with the parts then a picture.

Auber Insturments PID: $45.50 SSR output NO ramp/soak
RTD Liquid tight sensor: $27.95 Should have gotten the one with detachable cable for $11 more.

Jaycar Pro Qualitly Instrument case : $19:95
Random cable : $10
Mic Jack & Mic Plug for RTD sensor :$16 (XLR socket & mount) http://www.theelectricbrewery.com/temperature-probes
240v female pannel mount :$8
DPST switch (240v 5A) :$4
Bannana socket x2 (red & black) :$4

240AC - 12vDC LED transformer :$14
Ebay search (12v 2A Switch Power Supply) $6 delivered

Total $150
It will controll my HEX and the little brown pump once I have built the HEX


----------



## m3taL (10/2/13)

Tex083 said:


> Hi Guys
> I would like to share my PID enclosure with you all as I found it difficult to find an enclosure that was reasonably priced amd the right size. Water resistant would be a bonus.
> I will start with the parts then a picture.
> 
> ...



Nice Work Mate....


----------



## spog (10/2/13)

looks the goods,as for a water proof enclosure,dont worry just mount what you have away from any moisture. ...cheers...spog...


----------



## newguy (11/2/13)

You can also caulk the joints if you're really concerned about water ingress. Nicely done!


----------



## Tex083 (11/2/13)

Yeah I might not worry about water proofing it, the idea is to keep the mash in the tun after all. It does have a lid too.
I will upload a pic of the sensor when I get home


----------

